# Got a girlfriend!



## detachedfromdaworld (Jun 24, 2011)

Im 15 and I finally got a gf! I met her at high focus a therapeutic treatment place. She's my first real gf. We're planning to get it on as soon as she comes over. On a 1-10 I'd say she's a 7 overall. Not bad. Also I think my anxiety is getting a lot better. Im on 50 mg zoloft 2 mg Abilify, take Viceral 50 mg 3 times a day, and take some other unrelated medication for unrelated severe agitation issues. Its called neuro-something. Im not sure if it helps with anxiety, but mabye it does. Ill put it up when I find the name.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

damn that's a lot of medication....hopefully this will be a catalyst for you to start feeling better and then over time you can drop the drugs. congrats

p.s. "finally?" you're 15, that sounds about normal to me.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations..


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats, but 15 is a normal age for a first girlfriend, also it's not very nice to classify someone on a number scale. Are you a 10?


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Congrats, but...



detachedfromdaworld said:


> On a 1-10 I'd say she's a 7 overall. Not bad.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

detachedfromdaworld said:


> On a 1-10 I'd say she's a 7 overall. Not bad.


:fall That girl sure found a gem...


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

He's 15, It means absolutely nothing haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh, wow. Good luck, though. :stu


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

detachedfromdaworld said:


> On a 1-10 I'd say she's a 7 overall. Not bad.


Only a 7?

You need to improve your day game.

Try sarging a women's underwear store or something.

Come back when you have a 10.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Ivan AG said:


> Only a 7?
> 
> You need to improve your day game.
> 
> ...


Beat me to it :lol


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

We probably could have guessed your age without you telling us how old you were. Did you really just rate this girl on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

i dont really get why everybodys bagin on him just becuse he says his gf is a 7. Its his opinion and its wat he thinks.

Im happy for you and i get what your saying about the "finally" part. My peers have been going out with guys since middleschool. i still havnt had my first real boyfreind yet and i think that thats kinda really late. but at the same time its not about wether or not my peers have a bf or not, its about me and how i feel about the issue. 

hope the sex is good


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

dude i am 23 and never had a gf, if you ask me your doing great


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

cher35 said:


> Congrats, but 15 is a normal age for a first girlfriend, also it's not very nice to classify someone on a number scale. Are you a 10?


Based on the opening post alone I'd consider him a 3.

(Should I be posting this sort of comment in the Triumphs section? Oh well.)


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

ohionick said:


> dude i am 23 and _*never had a gf*_, if you ask me your doing great


Well you better get to work before we all die :afr


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

john kimble said:


> Well you better get to work before we all die :afr


 :clap


----------



## Spram (Sep 29, 2011)

ohionick said:


> dude i am 23 and never had a gf, if you ask me your doing great


And I'm 32.

Man, getting it on? You're only 15, little kids shouldn't be ****ing you *****.


----------



## mattlol (Dec 25, 2010)

It's mean to be a SUPPORT forum , theres no need to be horrible to him lol, and congrats a 7 is a good start and at least you'll get some education from it . BTW i'm 20 and i still use the 1-10 scale for girls lol.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

God forbid someone be honest with themselves...

Best of luck, detached. Just keep in mind that if this doesn't work out, there are still plenty more out there. You have plenty of years left.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow...alot of unnecessary hate.

Congrats man, hope all goes well.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> Wow...alot of unnecessary hate.
> 
> Congrats man, hope all goes well.


Seconded. Good for you man. Best!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats & play safe.



Spram said:


> Man, getting it on? You're only 15, little kids shouldn't be ****ing you *****.


hahaha. I"m sorry, I don't know why I laughed.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Bunnybee said:


> I suggest that you don't tell her that she's just a seven or there won't be any getting ons.


Totally true. lol!


----------



## bill2313 (Sep 13, 2011)

u need to chill the **** out ur parents are brainwashing u 15 and ur on more meds than a person in a crazy ward


----------

